# Global Rally 2009



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

*Global Attendees please read.*

Hi Everyone

Could everyone who is attending this years Global Rally please download the attached document.

If you have not already done so, please go HERE to download your name badge.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Dunnit ! :wink:


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Good Man :lol: :lol:


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

*Global Rally*

Me too...


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

What a time to run out of ink!

Promise to do it tomorrow, though. :wink: 

Rob.


----------



## maggielou (Mar 25, 2008)

oops Sorry like Rob printer won't print it out. Will try a new cartridge tomorow.


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*global rally attendes*

hi,
dunnit as well,finally got a name badge....well oh worked out how to do it,looking forward to weekend,

see you soon,mags


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

Sorry no colour printer & printer we do have refuses to do it in black & white.


Motorhomer


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

second time I have tried to do this but all I get is a frame and nothing inside it, any ideas as I don't have much of a clue.  

thanks
Mandy


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Will do it today mon kapitan :lol:


----------



## 106986 (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi 

I keep getting a blank page with just a frame in it too?

Taken me all morning to try and do this as subs ran out yesterday and wouldn't let me download until had repaid, had to change password etc etc..!!!

Need to get on with some work now!

Kirsty


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

The 'empty frame'-ers might have a couple of problems.

1) Have you got Adobe Acrobat installed? If not, download from :: here :: (free download)

2) Have you got Adobe linked with your browser? Try right clicking on the link in the first post, and saving the document to your desktop or My Documents, where you should be able to open it with Adobe Acrobat Reader.

Gerald


----------



## ladyrunner (Feb 2, 2008)

Instructions and name badge printed. I will try and laminate the name badge this time for future use   !!


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks Gerald for helping out the members with the download problems. 

I was hoping someone technical would be along to help :? :?


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

*Global rally info*

Hi Jenny 
got it done it TA
Kind regards


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Done the badge for the windscreen, but any help on how we can reduce the size to a name tag size?


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

**** said:


> Done the badge for the windscreen, but any help on how we can reduce the size to a name tag size?


Hi

What you should have downloaded is a picture - a JPG file. If you're using a PC, perhaps the easiest thing to do is to open the picture with Microsoft Fax and Picture viewer (or something like that). When you go to print, you should be able to choose different sizes.

Failing that, you'll need to use some software to reduce the size of the image.

Gerald


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Try this attachment to produce a small badge.

Save the image to your PC (right click on image and use "save image as") then print it out. If you have some imaging software you can try adding your username in the box before printing it, otherwise just use a marker pen.


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Thanks Guys,

All sorted now with Van display plus name badges for me & Mrs D :lol:

This is us, with our flag display.










Hope we can meet up in the flesh (so to speak) & put faces to the names.

What a great club this is. :lol: :lol:


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks all, got it sorted now, I had an Andy who finally got out of his bed and new exactly what the problem was. 

Now printed and can go in window along side the other 2 MHF stickers. 

Mandy


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi, Thanks Gaspode for the mini labels for name badges, I had been trying to make my own all morning, then thought I bet someone has done them before, and low and behold when I checked the forum again, someone had asked the question and been answered, fantastic.

Saved for another time too.
Hope the weather will be kind to us.
Pat


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Folks

There are 111 on list of attendees, but only 92 have downloaded the document   

If you are planning to attend, please will you download the document and the badge. 

If you are not now intending to come can you please let us know so that we can take you off the list and we are not stood out in the rain waiting for you on Friday night!! 

Look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

name & shame, jen 8) I did mine  :wink:


----------



## hydecolt (Aug 12, 2006)

hello just put our names down for the rally,what time can we arrive on friday,this will be the first rally we have attended, is there anything we should know?
Anna and Colin


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

clianthus said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> There are 111 on list of attendees, but only 92 have downloaded the document
> 
> ...


Steady on Jen, there may be good reasons for some people not downloading documents and badges.

We for example, have encapsulated badges and window stickers from days gone by, and as I don't have a printer in the MH, the document will have to wait.
If I am not back from Peter Hambiltons, in time for Rita and I to make the rally, I will phone Jacquie & John on their mobile. (Jacquie & John were made aware at Brean). 
You certainly won't be stood out in the rain unecessarily, on our behalf. :?

Regards,

Jock.

P.S. I sincerely hope that you are not stood out in the rain.......period. :wink:


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

hydecolt said:


> hello just put our names down for the rally,what time can we arrive on friday,this will be the first rally we have attended, is there anything we should know?
> Anna and Colin


Hi Anna and Colin

Well you see that's why Jen asks everyone to download the document in the first post of this thread - it tells you what time you can arrive on Friday (among many other things). So off you go and download it now, it'll tell you all you need to know. :lol:

BTW:No arrivals before 10am Friday please.

ALSO: Both Jac and Jen have gone off to bed with flu symptoms (that's why I'm answering posts) so that bodes really well for the marshalling team doesn't it?  All you early arrivals on Friday, please don't be too surprised if you get a Hi-vis jacket thrust upon you and asked to lend a hand for an hour. :roll:


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Ken,

We will arrive mid to late morning and hopefully if the weather is good we are taking Eleanor off to Warwick. Part of the reason we agreed to take her out of school for the day, an educational visit to the Cathedral!

See you then,

Chris


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

G2EWS said:


> an educational visit to the Cathedral!


Whilst you're in Warwick Chris, make a point on educating yourselves on the history of the town, it may help you with the MHF quiz......................... :wink:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

G2EWS said:


> Hi Ken,
> 
> We will arrive mid to late morning and hopefully if the weather is good we are taking Eleanor off to Warwick. Part of the reason we agreed to take her out of school for the day, an educational visit to the Cathedral!
> 
> ...


I hate to tell you this Chris but there isn't a Cathedral in Warwick :roll: we do have a Castle though :lol: which is well worth a visit.

Jacquie


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Jacqui,

Must have been a senior moment, of course I mean the Castle!

Regards

Chris


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

I do have a few 2 for 1 vouchers for the castle so ask when you arrive or there is a voucher that you can download here>>>>>

Warwick Castle Voucher

Weather report fine and sunny at the moment with a slight wind in the Warwick area

Jacquie


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Grass length and mud/boggyness report?

Dave


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> Grass length and mud/boggyness report?
> 
> Dave


Not there yet Dave will post when we have got there which at rate i'm moving today will be tea time :roll: am not feeling to brilliant at the moment.

Jacquie


----------



## LeoK (Apr 21, 2006)

*Downloaded*

Instructions downloaded as directed.

No printer just now but will print them on Monday morning.

Hope to see you all soon.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Downloaded*



LeoK said:


> No printer just now but will print them on Monday morning.


Errr - won't that be too late?

Gerald


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi everyone

I know it's a bit early but I thought I'd just let everyone know that we will be having our Global rally again this year.

It is at the same venue as last year, Hatton Country World Nr Warwick, but we are having it a bit earlier this time on the August Bank Holiday weekend 28th/31st August.

As the last two years rallies have been really wet perhaps we'll be third time lucky :lol: :lol:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=190

There is lots of new information on there if you already have your name down and if you want to know what will be happening over the weekend so you can add your name to the list of attendees, go to the rally listing above and have a look, see if you fancy joining us!

You don't have to join in anything if you don't want to, just do your own thing, visit Hatton and nearby Warwick. You can use the rally as a very reasonably priced Bank Holiday weekend away

It will be a great weekend and everyone is welcome, we really look forward to meeting you all.


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Thanks Jenny,

Looks great  

Last year was fantastic even with the bad weather so this year - with all the new things going on - looks to be very promising ! 
Bob.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Jenny.

I've already got 7 prizes lined up, and will get more before the event.

Johns Cross has offered two free Swift motorhomes with blue and pink decals - his and hers. :lol: :lol: 

Shame they are only Dinky toys. 8O   

Just joking - he has offered a damn good prize.   

Dave


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Well Done Dave and thank you to Johns Cross.

Keep sending the begging letters though we could do with a few more prizes:lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

We really enjoyed last year's event. We had a lovely walk into Warwick on Saturday morning, and a very brisk walk back as we watched the nasty weather rolling in, and the wind getting up.

It was a great rally, and had a couple of really sociable evenings in the 'polytunnel', and the little shopping village on site was interesting to walk round.

Shame about the rubbish weather on the Sunday, but hopefully the August weekend will be bright, sunny and warm  

Our names are already down :wink:

Gerald


----------



## ladyrunner (Feb 2, 2008)

We are planning on stopping off for the weekend rally on our way back from the Lake District and Blackpool. Warwick is approximately half way home to Brighton so a good place to stop. 

Yes hoping for better weather this year. I'm very proud that I didn't get stuck in the wet/marshy field last year. :lol: :lol: 

Roll on the Summer.

Julie


----------



## forterotwins (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi Everyone

I might sound a bit thick but we haven't been on any rallies so far and have registered for the national rally at Hatton. We are down as unconfirmed. My question is ... what do we have to do to confirm our attendance.

Looking forward to our first rally.

Cheers 

Dawn and Lawrence


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Dawn & Lawrence,

I have confirmed you on this rally  

Cheers Steve


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Dawn & Lawrence

The confirmation process is normally used for show rallies - you confirm when you have bought tickets for the show.

You should have been sent an email when you put your name down, with a confirmation link in it. 

Gerald


----------



## ladyrunner (Feb 2, 2008)

geraldandannie said:


> Hi Dawn & Lawrence
> 
> The confirmation process is normally used for show rallies - you confirm when you have bought tickets for the show.
> 
> ...


Hi Gerald

Please can you send me another confirmation email so that I can confirm that we are coming to the Global 2009. Or please can you confirm me on the list.

If you need any help with the kids club I don't mind volunteering my services or organising a game of boules.

Julie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Julie

I've confirmed you on the Global list, thanks for letting us know.

All help is gratefully accepted at this rally as you know, so thanks for the offer and look forward to seeing you there.

Hope you enjoy your special Birthday weekend away :wink:


----------



## ladyrunner (Feb 2, 2008)

Thank you Jenny.

Yes it's not long now until the BIG 4-0   !!


----------



## KENNYJAY (Mar 14, 2008)

looking forward to seeing you all again and thanks for for all your efforts in france


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Can someone please change the title to show 2008


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

???????


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Frank

LadyJ just asked for the two threads to be merged, and as you know the chronology (correct term?) of the posts sometimes causes problems as they are indelibly time-stamped when posted.

This will be one of those I guess. 8O 

Dave


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Brain by-pass seems to be holding up and SWMBO has finished knitting the new body armour, so have put our names down to come.
Looking forward to putting some faces to names.
Gerry


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Well done, Gerry. It's a lovely site, with plenty to do both on and off the MHF field. In the past, we've found the problem is getting time to meet everyone you want to meet.

I've just had a look, and you're number 57 to register  

I also noticed that we weren't confirmed, so I've confirmed us  

It looks like it's going to be a good rally.

Gerald


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

We really enjoyed last year, would have been even better if we had taken our boat, :roll: or a least our waders. :wink: :lol: see you friday after lunch. Bob and Jane.


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

Can I ask where the prizes for the dog show came from? They are great - Maple won a clock and a water bowl!-

These would be fab to offer as prizes for the Dobe rehoming companion show next year. Any links or info would be really welcome...


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi littlenell

The Dog Show at the Global Rally was sponsored by my daughters company.

http://www.creative-casting.co.uk/index.htm

As you can see from the link these are normally done using baby footprints, however she did them specially for us for the Global Dog Show and she also is the supplier for MHF mugs:

http://www.outdoorbits.com/christmas-gifts-c-156_59.html

If you want to contact her using her contact us page:

http://www.creative-casting.co.uk/contact-us.htm

Just tell her where you had the idea from and I'm sure she will be able to help you.


----------

